# Blue and Wellness



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Who has used The blue Buffalo or the Wellness puppy dry food? I'd like to hear how they worked out for you.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Iused to use Blue buffalo with my chi who passed away in January at 17. I feed Sparkles taste of the wild which she seems bored with... I feed her wellness snaks though . She savors them. I am considering switching Sparkles over to blue buffalo.


----------

